# mk1 big brake swap problem ?



## portugue$edubbin215 (Dec 1, 2010)

hey everyone im having a problem with my big brake rado rear brake swap .. what ebrake cables do i use for my caddy pickup ? i tryed using rado's ones . the rabbit i bought had the setup so i was thinking the cables wuld work as well but they to sort as well .. anyone know what cables i can use ? thanks so much !:thumbup:


----------



## portugue$edubbin215 (Dec 1, 2010)

also have a question on what brake booster do i use for a 16v aba turbo swap with a 02A trans in a caddy ? can i use the stock one or do i have to use a 16v one ? thanks again for someone's help :wave::thumbup:


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

I can verify that the long cable for the Caddy [EDIT] IS 179609721 with no suffix.

I bought a pair made in Brazil for my Scirocco - too long.

I did the big drums upgrade myself just for a Scirocco - sick of little rear braking.


----------



## portugue$edubbin215 (Dec 1, 2010)

hey broo the for the caddy does work because its for the drums .. what ebrake cables did u get for ur rocco that was to big ? maybee they will fit thanks


----------



## MacGruber (Aug 20, 2010)

The correct part number is 179609721 , 179609721.

Mine are by Fania in Brazil via ebay. I still have one in the bag, and one installed about a year.

Or check out Autohausaz.com.


ebay 191609721 from 07truck is what mine would look like.

Check this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545096-Where-to-buy-caddy-pickup-e-brake-cables


----------



## portugue$edubbin215 (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks buddy for ur help but thats the stock ebrake cable & wont work for me .. i have the find out what one can i use for the rear disk swapp .. if u know witch one that would be great ? :thumbup:


----------

